# Yogurts!



## Kal-el (May 19, 2016)

Hi all ive been having a activia yogurt on my morning break at work but just realised they have a high sugar content! Anyone have any suggestions on yogurts please? Ta


----------



## Robin (May 19, 2016)

Full fat plain yogurt for me, every time!


----------



## Annette (May 19, 2016)

I have just discovered Morrisons own cheap brand low fat yoghurt. It actually has less carbs than full fat (dunno how they manage that), has nothing in it but yoghurt, and tastes like it is full fat (but doesnt upset my stomach as full fat can do). AND its only 54p per pot...(500ml) which at a 100ml serving (which I do) is less than 11p per serving 
If you want a pot of yoghurt, low in sugars, try weightwatchers - about same carbs as a full fat yoghurt, but with a bit of flavour added. (And for me, ideal, as very low fat (as opposed to low fat, which can mean anything is added to make up - they dont tell people about the difference!) and I need that for reasons other than weight.)


----------



## deleted profile 999 (May 19, 2016)

If you can find it in your local health food shop, try Sojade natural soya yoghurt - I use it all the time as is, or mixing a bit of fruit in, even making salad dressings (add a bit of apple cider vinegar, and a touch of chilli sauce - yum), zero carbs and only 46 kcal / 100 g

http://www.sojade.co.uk/the-sojade-range/product-details/product/sojade-nature-400g.html

Keep clear of Alpro though, like many other brands (soya or not) they tend to sweeten things up...


----------



## chili (May 19, 2016)

lidls have quite a few worth looking at


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (May 19, 2016)

I eat Yeo Valley organic ones, which I think are quite low in both carbs and fat, though I have full fat ones like Robin.  The fruit ones are quite tart though - I have the plain ones.


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 19, 2016)

I have the Longley Farm ones (now down to 34p at Morrisons) - quite thick.  No idea on fat content but are made with Jersey milk from the farm in Holmfirth, West Yorkshire.  The natural ones are just that - nothing added.  The fruit ones just have the fruit and cane sugar - no thickeners, starch or anything else.  Very nice.


----------



## Vicsetter (May 20, 2016)

Buy a yogurt maker from Lakeland and make your own, I use the Yeo valley as a starter (although each batch you make is the starter for the next once your going)  Use Full fat whole long life milk - 8hrs later 1 ltr yogurt, simple, delicious and the only carbs come from the milk.  ALthough you can add what you like.


----------



## GregP (May 20, 2016)

There's a really nice vanilla yogurt with chocolate sprinkles in Lidl, only about 7/8g of carb and yummy


----------



## Bloden (May 20, 2016)

Greek yogurt...mmmmmm.


----------



## Kal-el (May 20, 2016)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## happydog (May 29, 2016)

There are some Irish ones that are only about 5 carbs and not much sugar and quite tasty.  Sainsbury's sell them.  The new Yeo Valley no added sugar contain grape juice, taste nice but not the lowest.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 1, 2016)

Although it is more than a bit thick for some, (insert comment here), and can be pricey, I use Total greek yoghurt and spice it up with berries. Seems to work for me.


----------



## chili (Jun 1, 2016)

lidl also do a pot of turkish yoghurt, its very thick and creamy but very low carb and quite tasty


----------



## DeusXM (Jun 1, 2016)

The lowest-carb flavoured ones I've found are the Muller Lights - something like 7g per 100ml.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jun 1, 2016)

I get the Lidl yoghurt. It's the best one I've found.


----------

